# spring guide



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi. Is their any benefit fitting steel spring guide to spo1 ?


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I cannot see any benefit in tampering with the factory configuration of most pistols. If it works, why mess with it? I leave everything alone unless it does not work. CS's seem to work just as they come from the factory.


----------

